# House of Saud



## Scott (Feb 8, 2005)

Frontline is having a two hour special tonight on the Saudi Royal family. It should be interesting. These reports always mention the extreme form of Islam (Wahabi) popular in Saudi Arabia.

FRONTLINE House of Saud #2307 Available in HD on KERA 13.1. CC 
The House of Saud has controlled every aspect of Saudi life and politics since the kingdom was established in 1932. But outside the Desert Kingdom, little is known about Saudi Arabia's secretive royal family. In "The House of Saud," "FRONTLINE" explores how the Al Saud family maintains its hold on power in the face of growing tensions between Islam and modernity. Through interviews with members of the royal family, government officials and other experts from Saudi Arabia and the U.S., this documentary also traces America's relations with the Saudi royal family from their first alliance in the 1930s through September 11 and beyond to the present day. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/saud/


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, and on my local station at least, there is this:
Meeting Osama Bin Laden CC 
This program is a biography of religious extremist and terrorist Osama Bin Laden as told by those who have actually met and talked to him.


----------

